
Bug in French government’s WhatsApp replacement let anyone join Élysée chats - erentz
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/04/french-governments-secure-chat-app-left-door-open-to-outsiders/
======
ccnafr
I see ArsTechnica did everything under its power not to link to the
researcher's report. You can't hide blog spam from me, ArsTechnica editors!!!

Source: [https://medium.com/@fs0c131y/tchap-the-super-not-secure-
app-...](https://medium.com/@fs0c131y/tchap-the-super-not-secure-app-of-the-
french-government-84b31517d144?sk=59e15e44ba75dd78d7248262a4c8f0b7)

